# gassing



## batcho101 (Jan 7, 2009)

I have searched on this but cant find to much. what other alternatives are out there besides the soda stream and renting a co2 bottle from boc? dont really wanna pay 100 bucks for a sodastream only to use it for gassing and i'm not breeding enough to warrant renting a bottle.
also dont like vinegar and bi carb its to messy


----------



## Jackrabbit (Jan 7, 2009)

There is a thread here somewhere using Bi-card of Soda and Vinegar, search euthanising animals on Google I found another good How to ... there.


----------



## bitey (Jan 7, 2009)

edge of the bench, very quick, cheap, easy to clean.
May I ask why gas ?


----------



## batcho101 (Jan 7, 2009)

just prefer to use gas.. save for knockin them on the head and either exploding the head or not doin it hard enough and just hurting the rat. also i'm doing about 20 - 30 at a time and just wanna do it all in one go.


----------



## batcho101 (Jan 7, 2009)

anyone use ether? or does this just put them to sleep not actually kill them


----------



## Kaaza (Jan 7, 2009)

hey mate got told to put them in a pillow case and put them into the freezer then they just go into hibernation and and don't die a cruel death and my mate got told that from a vet and he just did it to one of his spotties and is going to defrost it and put it into a jar with formeldahide to preserve it good luck


----------



## channi (Jan 7, 2009)

Put them in a bin they can't get out of put a wire cookie cooling tray over the top, leave the lid off plop a block of dry ice on top of the wire cooling tray, go and have a cup of tea, when you come back all little ratties will be in rattie heaven.


----------



## Vixen (Jan 7, 2009)

Kaaza said:


> hey mate got told to put them in a pillow case and put them into the freezer then they just go into hibernation and and don't die a cruel death and my mate got told that from a vet and he just did it to one of his spotties and is going to defrost it and put it into a jar with formeldahide to preserve it good luck


 
Mate, that is one of the CRUELEST things you could do. They DON'T just fall asleep they will die a very slow and painful death just as if you or I got shoved in a freezer to die.


----------



## abbott75 (Jan 7, 2009)

Kaaza said:


> hey mate got told to put them in a pillow case and put them into the freezer then they just go into hibernation and and don't die a cruel death and my mate got told that from a vet and he just did it to one of his spotties and is going to defrost it and put it into a jar with formeldahide to preserve it good luck



All I can say is you are going to cop A LOT for saying that. If by "spottie" you mean spotted python, it is illegal as well as cruel.


----------



## elapid66 (Jan 7, 2009)

Kaaza said:


> hey mate got told to put them in a pillow case and put them into the freezer then they just go into hibernation and and don't die a cruel death and my mate got told that from a vet and he just did it to one of his spotties and is going to defrost it and put it into a jar with formeldahide to preserve it good luck


haha how funnys that not ya dont do that


----------



## Kaaza (Jan 7, 2009)

well sorry but thats what he has done and he got told that by a vet so dont hold that against me


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 7, 2009)

This is my setup. 
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/australian-snakes/co2-setup-89311


----------



## Kaaza (Jan 7, 2009)

it had a broken back and was in a lot of pain and wouldn't even eat the vet said to do that cause it would be the best option


----------



## batcho101 (Jan 7, 2009)

thanks mudimans- thats sort of what i'm after but was wondering if there where any cheaper attachments with like a trigger on them instead of the more expensive regulators..
anyone knwo if old gas cylinders can be filled? i can get empty butane cylinders cheap is all


----------



## elapid66 (Jan 7, 2009)

Kaaza said:


> it had a broken back and was in a lot of pain and wouldn't even eat the vet said to do that cause it would be the best option


shovel would of been quicker


----------



## Kaaza (Jan 7, 2009)

elapid66 said:


> shovel would of been quicker


 they didnt want to be cruel and the vet said that it would be the less painfull


----------



## Kaaza (Jan 7, 2009)

_..._


----------



## kel (Jan 7, 2009)

http://www.alysion.org/euthanasia/


i use bicarb and vinegar, easy as they just go to sleep and its cheap


----------



## funcouple (Jan 7, 2009)

you dont leave yourself with alot of choise. you dont want to spend the money on buying a soda sream or renting a bottle (co2), bicarb and vinegar is to messy. looks like you will have to clonk them. or swing them by their tail and hit their head against the floor or a wall. 1 quick firm hit will do the trick


----------



## caustichumor (Jan 7, 2009)

I recomend looking for a whippet (Nos) cracker on ebay (International, I think I got mine from the U.S), they are merely a plastic, aluminium or brass sleeve that accepts an 8 gram soda bulb, screw it down and it pierces the bulb, loosen to release the gas and drop it into a container with whatever you are gassing. easy, cheap and convienient you get the co2 bulbs in any supermarket and a single bulb will kill a bucket of rats.


----------



## Kaaza (Jan 7, 2009)

*the vet said to do it becuase they were too attached to the snake they couldnt shovel it
*


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 7, 2009)

Then surely the vet could have done it. Not having a go at you but it just seems strange a vet would offer that advice


----------



## Kaaza (Jan 7, 2009)

i know i thought it was a bit wierd at first but thats what he told me


----------



## Crazy_Snake08 (Jan 7, 2009)

liquid nitrogen from BOC


----------



## dunmovin (Jan 7, 2009)

To be honest , it doesn't surprise me what some vets will tell you to do !
I begin to wonder where & why most of them these days are in veterinary practice. Gone are the days of really caring for the animals (with the exceptions of a few good ones out there.....I just havn't found one) .


----------



## Jewly (Jan 8, 2009)

Kaaza said:


> they didnt want to be cruel and the vet said that it would be the less painfull


 
The least painful way would have been for the vet to euthanise it with an injection.


----------



## Jewly (Jan 8, 2009)

dunmovin said:


> To be honest , it doesn't surprise me what some vets will tell you to do !
> I begin to wonder where & why most of them these days are in veterinary practice. Gone are the days of really caring for the animals (with the exceptions of a few good ones out there.....I just havn't found one) .


 
Have to agree with you there. Our local vet wanted $70 to euthanise a central bearded dragon that was slowly dying from not eating. It was only about 5 cms STV and they wanted a consultation, as well as money to euthanise and $20 to dispose of the body. I told them where they could stick that price and found another vet that would do it for $20 in total and he even provided me with a letter to keep with my records saying that he recommended that the animal be put out of it's misery.


----------



## TWENTY B (Jan 8, 2009)

channi said:


> Put them in a bin they can't get out of put a wire cookie cooling tray over the top, leave the lid off plop a block of dry ice on top of the wire cooling tray, go and have a cup of tea, when you come back all little ratties will be in rattie heaven.



That's what i did last time. Much better than bashing them on a bench. Get dry ice from boc gas for stuff all.


----------



## cris (Jan 8, 2009)

batcho101 said:


> anyone use ether? or does this just put them to sleep not actually kill them



Ether probably isnt much good for snakes as there would be some left in the rat i would imagine. CO2 is completely harmless unless in massive concentrations. If you dont want to buy proper stuff to gas them the best thing to do is just knock them on the head rather than using a dodgy gas setup, which is likely to be cruel.


----------



## cris (Jan 8, 2009)

Kaaza said:


> hey mate got told to put them in a pillow case and put them into the freezer then they just go into hibernation and and don't die a cruel death and my mate got told that from a vet and he just did it to one of his spotties and is going to defrost it and put it into a jar with formeldahide to preserve it good luck



Im not sure what freezing spotted pythons has to do with the thread, but freezing used to be the normal method and was considered to be humane. Now it is believed freezing is cruel. So the advice is just a bit out of date. Either way i doubt the python concern would really care now.


----------

